# He's Not Eating



## Gabi25 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi everyone! So I have a cute cockapoo named cloud, he's 7 months old and was neutered three weeks ago. After his neutering, we noticed a hacking cough everytime he drank water... the vet told us the intubation must've irritated him, and prescribed an anti-inflammatory/antibiotic on top of him being given the painkillers and anti-inflammatory after neutering (I was upset it this point  ). Fast forward to now, he's completely done with his medication and has been eating fine up until about two days ago, where he seems to barely touch his food. I discovered worms in his poop, and immediately got him Sentry HC Worm X Plus. I haven't seen any worms in his poop this morning, and he still drinks his water, but just doesn't seem bothered to eat. It worries me, but the vet goes by appointments only and he doesn't seem to be in any sort of pain, nor is he lethargic, vomiting, or has diarrhea. Has anyone's pup been through this before? Should I be rushing him to the nearest ER? I'm a first time owner, so any advice would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He may just be experiencing a drop in appetite. My pup did at the same age. Providing he is drinking normally, otherwise lively and happy I wouldn't worry too much. Continue putting his food down and take it up again after 15 mins, eventually his appetite will kick in and he will eat when you give him his meal. Just be careful about adding things to his food or changing food as this can set you on a long road of fussiness. If he otherwise is fit, happy and healthy stick to the usual and I promise he will come around.


----------



## Gabi25 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you for replying  I would hope it is that his appetite is weaning down. Then again, he's never had such a ravenous appetite :laugh:

Just out of curiosity though, would these tapeworms cause his appetite to be non-existent? I'm still in shock he even has worms. Then again, he loves sniffing everything and putting stuff in his mouth, even on his outside walks :embarrassed:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Normally a dog with a worm load will be hungry rather than the opposite, however a dog with a big load of tapeworm may certainly feel off colour and so it could cause a drop in appetite.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I haven't ever heard that worms can put them off their food. Well done spotting them so soon and getting them treated, I just trust the advocate and drontal and forget to check just incase. If you are worried to put your own mind at rest, you could take him to a routine vet appointment, but as he is well in all other ways, it doesn't sound urgent. Cockapoos can be very fussy with their food, Karens advice was great.

By the way what a great name


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I've literally JUST read a post where a dog is having a hacking type cough after drinking water, and one of the responding replies mentioned the possibility that it might be kennel cough, and that there is quite a bit of it around at the moment...? I can't remember who/where I read it but will look and get back with a link for you.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's the link:

http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=27050&highlight=kennel+cough


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

I immediately thought of kennel cough when reading this post, too. Although what the vet said about intubation irritating him also sounds very plausible. Those tubes aren't exactly small (or soft). If the coughing has gone away there shouldn't be anything to worry about. If the cough has persisted this long it is not irritation.

On the worms-I am not familiar with the active ingredient in the medication you listed (I always forget the brand names of stuff as I always look for specific ingredients)
You mentioned tape worms. Are you sure you saw tapeworms and not round worms? Or a different variety of intestinal parasite? They do look differently and usually they require different treatment.

Is Cloud's belly round and turgid (firm and almost bloaty-feeling)? That would indicate a heavier parasite infestation. That could most definitely make him feel "full" and heavy and uncomfortable and put him off his food. 

Are you sure of this vet you are seeing? Having a parasite infestation so soon after a vet visit makes me wonder how sanitary this vet is. A dog can easily ingest parasite eggs from an unclean surface that an infected dog has pooped on. Dogs groom themselves-even the pads of their paws-and are most likely to pick up parasites and infections from places like Petsmart, the groomers & the vet. Really amazing sanitary practices is imperative at this vet or I'd never ever risk going back...

The likelihood is that your pup has some run of the mill worms, no biggie, and you treated it just fine. The likelihood is that your pup is just exhibiting the ole famous Cockapoo pickiness. They seem like mini furry connoisseurs of fine dining sometimes  My dogs have gone on hunger strikes for days! 

Bottom line-if you're worried then take the dog in. It is better to pay a vet and get some peace of mind. If your dog is acting listless or lethargic or stops drinking water, stops passing stool, tries to wretch and nothing comes up or begins very heavily drooling then go to the vet right away. If your dog vomits up worms then the infestation is severe and could use veterinary monitoring.

And I'm certainly not meaning to scare you with worst case stuff. Just always better to be aware and prepared!
Congrats on your new puppy! Be careful, Cockapoos are addictive


----------

